# MANILA | Unified Grand Central Station | U/C



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*DOTr's Unified Grand Central Station [mix]*
*Common Station (between AYALA MALLS' TriNoma Mall and SM City North EDSA Mall)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



















































































​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



noli-kun said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



GradeOne said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



ajosh821 said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



jp1032 said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



jp1032 said:


> ​


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

From the local thread 


Sky_Higher said:


> *January 29, 2020*





jp1032 said:


> Update as of today. 02/06/2020


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

From the local thread.



jp1032 said:


> .....


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/12/2021* - *Salomo 21*

*




























*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/30/2021* - *MXTV*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*02/20/2022 - Marharlika TV















*


----------

